# Can't find PM conversation in File



## jules54 (Jun 7, 2022)

When I tried to check some messages in my PM I can’t find them. If I try to go in through my email alerting me that I have the message I get an error that says Opps ran into a problem THE REQUESTED MESSAGE CANT BE FOUND. It is actually 2 threads from last week. What happened? Can the other person in the conversation delete the messages on my side also? The messages that are missing are from Tuggers with no history or maybe 2 posts. The messages with Tuggers that have history remain.

Has this happened to anyone else? 

This is very concerning for me. Thank you for your help.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2022)

likely was a scammer/spammer who was banned from the site.  it deletes their conversations as well.


----------



## jules54 (Jun 7, 2022)

Wow that would mean I received 3 different PM from 3 different scammers? This was my fear. I didn’t do business with any of the 3. Even though one of them sent me a copy of a confirmation to verify with the resort. The confirmation had the name James Shayer but no confirmation number so resort still would not let me confirm. 
He was going to let me pay with PayPal and with my credit card and pay 1/2 down and he would change the name on confirmation and send to guest and then I would pay the balance. I’m curious way he would do that. It was my suggestion, but how could he scam me with that information?
So sad that our beloved Tug has been turned into another vehicle to scam us.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2022)

certainly possible, or it could have simply been the same person with multiple usernames.

the forum does have a software feature built into it that identifies such "duplicates" and will allow the admin staff to delete other matches etc.  its a really handy tool!

just another reminder to check out guests registration dates and activity on the forums!  scammers are relatively easy to spot with even the bare minimum of verification done!


----------



## jules54 (Jun 7, 2022)

Brian thank you for all the work you do. I’m still wondering what the end game is on the scam? When payment is made to goods and services with a credit card. What can be done with that?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2022)

even if you dispute the charge and are refunded the balance, the scammer can still likely get the money widthdrawn from their paypal account etc.


----------

